# Max miles on a vehicle



## mkelady (Jul 15, 2014)

Is there a maximum amount of miles allowed on a vehicle? or do they only go by the age of the vehicle?


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Varies from city to city I expect. 

No mileage restrictions as far as I know, where I am but all cars have to be less than 5 years old when you sign up.


----------

